# Baby platy feeding question



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I found a baby platy while doing a water change Saturday. It's in a breeder box thing in the tank. Now I have that first bites baby food and I'm currently feeding it at the same time as the others, once a day at around 8 pm. How often slash when should I feed the fry. Thanks!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure on how often they should be fed, but I feed all of my fish twice a day, and my platy fry are in the same tank as the adults.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I know when you are feeding adults you can feed them 2-3 times a day but in smaller portions. I get up before most my fish on school days. I've tried to feed them while like half asleep and it doesn't work.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

They do best when fed 3-4 times a day. But all depends on your schedule as well. If you could feed the baby before school, after school and before you go to bed, it will probably do better. But feeding it once a day won't cause any damage.


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

yeah, i give my fry just a little bit of food about three times a day. i give them the ground up flakes and brine shrimp. they love the brine shrimp and its sooo good for them


----------

